# Satin Balls



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This is the satin ball recipe I have. It calls for the large sized boxes.



> *Satin Balls - The Original Recipe*​The following recipe was sent to *Wellpet* by Diana Carreon, R.N.,C. It quickly became one of the most requested posts on Wellpet.​*Ingredients*​
> 10 pounds hamburger meat [the cheapest kind]
> 1 lg. box of Total cereal
> 1 lg. box oatmeal
> ...


 
From what I know, it's used to put on weight. Or for dogs who won't eat.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I've used them on several occasions, and in fact have half a LARGE batch left that I've been feeding to Bueller in addition to his regular food. 
They put weight on VERY quickly - high fat/high carbs/high protein. 
They are good for debilitated dogs, dogs not eating (they can be "stuffed") and to put weight on fast.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I have never heard of satin balls before so when I saw the title of your post I thought boy that sounds kinda dirty LOL


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I used them when my husky mix Wolfie was diagnosed with AIHA - we could not get her to eat at all. I had to change the recipe to ground turkey and baked them because she was immune compromised. She loved them and at least she was eating something...


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I know the people in Great Pyrennes rescue use them alot to put weight on underweight pyrs. Just be careful as it is easier to put the weight on than take it off.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting these recipes again-I'm having a hard time getting my 15.5 yr. old boy to eat.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

DaisyGolden said:


> I have never heard of satin balls before so when I saw the title of your post I thought boy that sounds kinda dirty LOL


Get your mind out of the gutter. ROFL!!!!

So pretty much just for weight gain. Belle is pretty much ok weight wise. Her musculature has gone to S*$*@! This winter has taken a toll. Not getting her out regularly, and her condition has caused her to atrophy rather badly, and she has no fitness and tires easily. I have 6 weeks to AKC Nationals and want to get her back to the top of her game. I have a plan of attack exercise wise. 

It has been suggested, I need to discuss with my vet she might be protein deficient. She does not get a lot of food, and her condition accelerating her muscle loss, if she is not getting enough protein, I can understand why she atrophied so rapidly. Trying to figure out what could be the best way to get her more protein, if my vet agrees. 

Since we are increasing her activity we have already increased her food. Hopefully all will fall into place.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have used them for the weight issue as well as the potential for stuffing...


----------



## sanman4ever (Jul 9, 2010)

4 year old thread I'm bring back to life. Made the balls. Used the full receipt. Got about 120 - 130 balls. Max a boy lost 10 lbs since September. Blood work negative, a small spot around the heart from the chest x-ray.


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

And when you bring it back to life, another members mind goes into the gutter... 

At least I got a giggle tonight!


----------

